# Rules and entry thread for 2013-2014 Women's Hunting Competition



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

*Team 1*

Team 1. Doe down on 10/8/13. If you can't read the date let me know and I will get one date stamped from my camera.


----------



## OutOfVelvet (Jun 25, 2011)

Team 4, doe 10/05/13


----------



## Angie.Keeler (May 9, 2012)

Team 1 Robin Hood! I screamed "whoo team 1!" at the bow shop when I heard my arrows smash today! Lol 11/11/2013


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Team 2 Doe Nov 16


----------



## OutOfVelvet (Jun 25, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

*Team 1*

Team 1 - Skunk (10 points?) November 25, 2013.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Please add some some points to Team #1
Button Buck 11-30-13...50 points?...Thanks


----------



## Lindz (Dec 30, 2010)

Team 6
129pts for the first buck 
2nd one automatic 50pts?


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Team 1
Buck- 50pts
Skunk :fearwow i would not have taken a picture with that)- 10pts
Robin Hood:cheer2:- 50pts
Doe- 50pts 

Team 2
Doe:banana:- 50pts

Team 4
Doe:banana: -50pts

Team 6
Buck- 50pts
Buck- :archer: 129pts


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

So far its Team 6 (by only 19 pts) any other entries need to be entered by the 15th :wink:


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

I didn't score him...I'm sure he is over 50 inches but I am new to this and totally forgot....

This is the same deer ...I just got a better picture without the dated sign then I did with the dated sign....


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

ttate said:


> View attachment 1880364
> View attachment 1880361
> I didn't score him...I'm sure he is over 50 inches but I am new to this and totally forgot....
> 
> This is the same deer ...I just got a better picture without the dated sign then I did with the dated sign....



Sorry should have told you team 2 to make it easy


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Team 1
Buck- 50pts
Skunk :fearwow i would not have taken a picture with that)- 10pts
Robin Hood:cheer2:- 50pts
Doe- 50pts 

Team 2
Doe:banana:- 50pts
Buck:archer: -50pts

Team 4
Doe:banana: -50pts

Team 6
Buck- 50pts
Buck- :archer: 129pts

*And the winner is Team 6*:cheer2:


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats team 6 also would like to thank my team mate misshuntress for bringing in a doe for our team this year.....I hope yours tasted as good as mine lol...


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

Congratulations ladies!


----------



## lilpooh31 (Nov 15, 2013)

Congrats ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## Angie.Keeler (May 9, 2012)

Congrats ladies on all your successful hunts!


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)

congrats! and yes my doe so far has been delicious ( only have had back straps). I just got a robin hood the other day too whats the odds? Archery league gets me every year and i try to shoot a 3 spot.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

There is a new sign up thread for 2014-'15


----------

